# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam(UBTOOL ver 1.0.9)Released add i9003 and i927

## mohamed73

*UBTOOL VER 1.0.9 Released*   *Add Repair Unknown baseband
=====================
Samsung Galaxy SL i9003 (New methods)
Samsung Galaxy SL i9003L
Samsung Galaxy SL i9003B* *Samsung Galaxy S II  i927* *(First in world)* *Samsung Galaxy S II  i927R* *(First in world)* *
About I9003 Repair
=============* *Add 5 Final Method for repair
(need root and usb debugging)*  *Important :* *After few mounth work on I9003 Model Finally we found final solutions For repair Unknown Baseband for this model 
If these solutions not working for you try to reflash it with different  Versions then retry and dont forget this problem can be hardware Issue*   *About I927 Repair
============
Need Root and Usb Debugging *  *---------------------------------------------------------- The best box for repair unknown baseband in gsm world Here is Proof:
---------------------------------------------------------- i9300
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] i9003
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] i9000* *http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/8498526-post1.html http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/8499150-post5.html i9000T
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] i9100G
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] i9100
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
N7000
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] T959
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] T959V
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *---------------------------------------------------------- The best box for repair unknown baseband in gsm world
----------------------------------------------------------*  *Download
=========
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
===============
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
==========
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
============= Download zip file and extract in c:/Asansam2 *   *REALLY WE DON'T HAVE SLEEP!!!!  * *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

